# Platte bay coho



## weatherby

Heading up there in a month and not sure what lures to bring. What are your favorite platte bay coho lures?


----------



## ditchrat

Silver,pearl and purple and black j plug.


----------



## cedarlkDJ

Its been a few years since I've been there but, always used to go after Labor Day. I've caught them on everything. I remember one year the Budweiser spoon was hot! Black and orange were the stand by colors though. Orange dodger with a black squid always put a few in the box. Black or green glow j-plugs high-lined in front of the river mouth at dawn and dusk worked too! Theres a lot of kings that come in there now, even though they have never been planted there. DNR at the weir said they think they migrated and moved in after the Lake Huron bait fish crash and set up shop.


----------



## Wobble

Fish it every year, black lures in the evening, green/glow in the morning. J-plugs with a rattle work best, performed a experiment few years back, won't touch non-rattle. Same lure, same color. Green Ladder Back J-plug. Glo Ghost J-plug too, but can't find them anymore.

Another hot consistent lure has been Pearl Bomber last few years. Once sun is up, I pull the glow stuff and switch over. Works great, 75 feet back, using side planer. Even over the deep water, lot of fun salmon watching salmon take off the surface. Crazy, but it works.

Last year was wierd, black artic spinners worked best, fish were staging in front of river by 2nd week of September. Had to anchor and cast for them, first time I ever did that. Bring some casting gear just in case, trolling didn't get a hit. 

Don't forget the black fireplugs either. Get hot in the evenings some times and if the wind blows, they are the go to bait on Loon Lake. Only place to get them is Riverside Canoe.

Dodger and squid have their days, but not as consistent for me. 

Watch the indian net in east bay, they don't pull it for the salmon run. (Arggh..)

Good Luck !!


----------



## haverka7

I am also heading up there for the first time ever this year. We will be up there 11-14 of September, buddy of mine goes up there every year and does well in the river. I am hauling my boat up there to do some trolling this year. Hopefully it goes well!

Sent from my XT1056 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## DoubleD7

How was it last year? We're hoping to try it in a few weeks.


----------



## haverka7

DoubleD7 said:


> How was it last year? We're hoping to try it in a few weeks.


It was always too rough to get the boat on the bay while we were up there last year...we stuck to the river and it was SLOW. If you can floss you'll catch fish.


----------



## kroppe

Where is the best place to launch to fish Platte Bay? I've read things that say the Platte River and Empire launches can be dicey at best. Make the run from Frankfort?


----------



## DoubleD7

I plan on running from frankfort if isn't too rough. I was just there for a week and never got over eight m.p.h.. the fishing was good tho


----------



## fisheater

Just curious, is there a fishery for staging coho in Platte Bay, and if there is how big are coho when they stage? I know I have read the fish were staging earlier in September, but I was wondering if they were coho or kings. My planned long weekend trip will be to Pere Marquette Lake. As a paddler, and a guy that does not get much fishing time I cannot afford to be socked in by wind when I get a three day fishing weekend, that is why PM Lake is a no brainer for me. However a chance for coho could lead me to a night drive, crash in the truck, and fish all day thing at Platte Bay towards the end of September or early October.


----------



## fisheater

Just curious, is there a fishery for staging coho in Platte Bay, and if there is how big are coho when they stage? I know I have read the fish were staging earlier in September, but I was wondering if they were coho or kings. My planned long weekend trip will be to Pere Marquette Lake. As a paddler, and a guy that does not get much fishing time I cannot afford to be socked in by wind when I get a three day fishing weekend, that is why PM Lake is a no brainer for me. However a chance for coho could lead me to a night drive, crash in the truck, and fish all day thing at Platte Bay towards the end of September or early October.


----------



## fisheater

Just curious, is there a fishery for staging coho in Platte Bay, and if there is how big are coho when they stage? I know I have read the fish were staging earlier in September, but I was wondering if they were coho or kings. My planned long weekend trip will be to Pere Marquette Lake. As a paddler, and a guy that does not get much fishing time I cannot afford to be socked in by wind when I get a three day fishing weekend, that is why PM Lake is a no brainer for me. However a chance for coho could lead me to a night drive, crash in the truck, and fish all day thing at Platte Bay towards the end of September or early October.


----------



## fisheater

Just curious, is there a fishery for staging coho in Platte Bay, and if there is how big are coho when they stage? I know I have read the fish were staging earlier in September, but I was wondering if they were coho or kings. My planned long weekend trip will be to Pere Marquette Lake. As a paddler, and a guy that does not get much fishing time I cannot afford to be socked in by wind when I get a three day fishing weekend, that is why PM Lake is a no brainer for me. However a chance for coho could lead me to a night drive, crash in the truck, and fish all day thing at Platte Bay towards the end of September or early October.


----------



## haverka7

fisheater said:


> Just curious, is there a fishery for staging coho in Platte Bay, and if there is how big are coho when they stage? I know I have read the fish were staging earlier in September, but I was wondering if they were coho or kings. My planned long weekend trip will be to Pere Marquette Lake. As a paddler, and a guy that does not get much fishing time I cannot afford to be socked in by wind when I get a three day fishing weekend, that is why PM Lake is a no brainer for me. However a chance for coho could lead me to a night drive, crash in the truck, and fish all day thing at Platte Bay towards the end of September or early October.


Yes it is a huge fishery. They actually will bite out in the bay also. They are anywhere from 4 lbs up to 10+ lbs...it'd be worth it if the weather is good. We went september 11-13 last year and they were running pretty good.


----------



## dreamweaver22

Anybody been doing any good out there? Been seeing about 10-15 boats out there every morning


----------



## kroppe

I fished east Platte Bay yesterday for about 2 hours and cruised through west. Marked lots of fish in east and saw a guy boat a fish. 3 boats fishing east and 1 boat fishing west around 3pm.


----------



## FishMichv2

haverka7 said:


> It was always too rough to get the boat on the bay while we were up there last year...we stuck to the river and it was SLOW. If you can floss you'll catch fish.


or if you know how to use streamers or spawn under a bobber or beads or cast spinners(single hook of course).


----------



## glucas

FishMichv2 said:


> or if you know how to use streamers or spawn under a bobber or beads or cast spinners(single hook of course).


My favorite colors where hot pink and black artic spinners casting from a boat drifting, what a blast! Does anyone know if the mouth is going to be dredged this year? I hope so!


----------



## Wobble

No dredging this year. Wish the state would make the Feds hold up their contract.


----------



## Wobble

fisheater said:


> Just curious, is there a fishery for staging coho in Platte Bay, and if there is how big are coho when they stage? I know I have read the fish were staging earlier in September, but I was wondering if they were coho or kings. My planned long weekend trip will be to Pere Marquette Lake. As a paddler, and a guy that does not get much fishing time I cannot afford to be socked in by wind when I get a three day fishing weekend, that is why PM Lake is a no brainer for me. However a chance for coho could lead me to a night drive, crash in the truck, and fish all day thing at Platte Bay towards the end of September or early October.


By later September, you can cast for coho off the mouth of the Platte. In regards to size, it seems to vary year to year. Few pounds or more is normal. Casting a black artic spinner when they are near river can be very effective.


----------



## Wobble

kroppe said:


> Where is the best place to launch to fish Platte Bay? I've read things that say the Platte River and Empire launches can be dicey at best. Make the run from Frankfort?



Kroppe, the river is deep to the mouth, but can get dicey at the mouth. After a north blow, it fills with sand and get almost impossible to navigate. Our boat will float small water decent, but I have to get out in waders. I have found if I usually walk along the shore I can float the deeper water. 

Empire has a nicer launch, but there is no break wall to protect it and only 5-6 parking spots. Basically I launch, beach it to pick up the driver and run to the bay. If the wind is calm, it's a great launch. If the wind is on shore, it wouldn't be.


----------



## kroppe

Thanks Wobble. I checked out East and West Platte Bays last Saturday, launching from Frankfort. It was a fair run in a 17ft boat. I'm guessing 12+ miles from Frankfort to the middle of the deep water in East Platte. Marked lots of fish in East but no takers. I also had a tough time getting a trolling program going because I don't know the water depths/terrain well. Very sharp depth changes, and the wind direction wasn't helping with boat control. I will probably try again next year.


----------

